

Think Your Password Is Secure, It’s Probably Not - rpikeca
http://www.techiediy.com/think-your-password-is-secure-its-probably-not

======
unimpressive
This is ridiculous.

Expecting people to use passwords this long and remember them is infeasible.

If this is what it takes to have a secure password, passwords are broken.

Of course, we already knew that, didn't we?

------
rpikencal
Long passwords like this are impossible to remember.

